# Duodenitis



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I just had my second EGD done and this one found mild Duodenitis. What is this. I was to loopy from the anesthesia to aske the doctor and they took a biopsy that wont be back for 2 weeks or so. I tried looking it up on the net but there isnt really any information. Any help will be apreciated. Thank you


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I just did a search and found this site. http://www.ecureme.com/emyhealth/data/Duodenitis.asp


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

thank you for the site. it helped out.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

You're welcome!







Glad it helped explain things a little better.


----------

